# Force CX1 vs 22 spider



## sowestport (Dec 3, 2016)

It seems to be the same. Please confirm.

I would like to get a CX1 crankset and convert for use on a 22 drivetrain. Then I have the option to go 1x in the future.

BTW, I already have 50/34 chainrings and I see some deals on Force cx1 cranksets.


----------



## waterlogged (Aug 29, 2009)

I’ve done the same swap. Worked for me.


----------

